# Band Saw Box..where to get templates?



## Starfury (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been surfing the web with little success…but I can't find basic bandsaw box plans. I took some scrap 2×4, glued them together, and cut them into 3×5 to 3×8 sizes and want to practice making bandsaw boxes on them before I use "good" wood on the project. Any suggestions on sites? Lots of finished boxes but no free templates I can download.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Part of the fun of bs boxes I think is making them from odd pieces of wood or odd shapes. "Template" would seem to go outside the concept. A fellow that goes by Drunken Woodworker just published a bs box book and he is pretty creative.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Templates? Band saw boxes are more or less free-form. Look at what is out there and there are no two that are identical - although many are very similar in shape and design. Grab your pencil, mark down the shape you want, and have at it.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

You can check out Steve Carmichaels web site. He has a few templates available for download.

http://www.thecarmichaelworkshop.com/p/project-plans.html

Send me a PM with an email address. I can forward a few templates that I made from some images on the web. You may have to scale them depending on your desired dimensions. You can do that with Sketchup if needed.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Making my first band saw boxes just a few months ago, I printed out some photos from the internet of completed boxes at the size I wanted and placed these images over the wood. With carbon paper, I drew the outline and cut lines. Simple as that. Since then, I have done a few of my own design. No "patterns"


----------



## Starfury (Jul 1, 2015)

I did find some plans but they wanted $$ for them…so I used the built in screenshot program to take a picture and printed it out. I've seen the trick with carbon paper (I'm old enough to know what this is) to transfer the image over and will have to buy some. I'm hoping for some time this week to try them out. I think my main issue is having made about 10 cuts total on my saw…so I'm still learning how to use it. I will use a 1/4" blade to make the boxes. .


----------

